# 37,5 °C - prononciation de la température : trente-sept (virgule/point) cinq



## bongobell

Bonjour,

Comment est-ce qu’on dit la température en français, par exemple 37.5- c’est trente-sept virgule/point cinq ou peut-être tout simplement trente-sept cinq ?

Merci !


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Cela dépend du contexte: si on parle de la température extérieure ou de la température d'une pièce, on dira _trente-sept et demi_. Dans un contexte médical, si on parle de la température du corps, on dira plutôt _trente-sept cinq_.

Mais ce n'est pas faux de dire _trente-sept virgule/point cinq_. Cela me semble juste moins courant. Et encore, peut-être que d'autres me contrediront...


----------



## bongobell

Un grand merci !


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, _trente-sept cinq_ pour la température corporelle. Sinon, _trente-sept virgule cinq _est impeccable_. Trente-sept point cinq _est généralement blamé par les puristes en tant qu'anglicisme, mais s'emploie couramment dans certains contextes.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour être complet, précisons que, pour les températures corporelles comprises entre 40 ° et 40,5 °, on dira « quarante et deux *dixièmes* » pour éviter la confusion entre « quarante deux » (42 °) et « quarante - deux » (40,2 °).


----------



## Maître Capello

Bof… Pour éviter la confusion, on dira surtout _quarante virgule deux_ comme déjà suggéré plus haut et pas _quarante et deux dixièmes_ qui ferait lever plus d'un sourcil, dans quelque contexte que ce soit ! Et si vous me dites _quarante-deux_, je vais comprendre _42_ et en aucun cas _40,2_.



StefKE said:


> si on parle de la température extérieure ou de la température d'une pièce, on dira _trente-sept et demi_


Personnellement, je dirais _trente-sept virgule cinq_ dans ce cas.


----------



## jekoh

On peut dire aussi _trente-sept degrés deux_.


----------



## Bezoard

Le matin ?
Si ma mémoire est bonne, on disait pour le film _trente-sept deux le matin._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pour éviter la confusion, on dira surtout _quarante virgule deux_ comme déjà suggéré plus haut et pas _quarante et deux dixièmes_ qui ferait lever plus d'un sourcil.


Vérité en deçà, erreur au delà.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pardon ? Vous dites *vraiment* ça dans le Sud ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Je n'ai pas entendu des Français dire "point", seulement "virgule" dans le langage courant; pour les contextes spécifiques, je n'en sais... point.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Vous dites *vraiment* ça dans le Sud ?


Plus que ça : je l'ai aussi entendu dans le nord. Qu'est-ce que cette formulation a de si surprenant ? Après tout, c'est la seule qui soit scientifiquement exacte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai tout simplement jamais entendu qui que ce soit parler en dixièmes autrement que pour les temps de compétitions (_10 secondes et 3 dixièmes_), que ce soit en Suisse ou en France.



Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Après tout, c'est la seule qui soit scientifiquement exacte.


 Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi il serait scientifiquement plus exact de dire _quarante et deux dixièmes_ plutôt que _quarante virgule deux_. Ce sont seulement deux façons différentes d'exprimer la même chose ; aucune n'est plus exacte que l'autre. En outre, si vous employez _dixièmes_, il convient de dire, pour être vraiment irréprochable, _quarante degrés (Celsius) et deux dixièmes_, mais pas _quarante et deux dixièmes_…


----------



## ZarLa

Bonjour,
à savoir si la question est en termes d'un rapport scientifique ou de parlé ordinaire...
Comme l'a indiqué stefKE,
"Trente-sept cinq" pour la température corporelle ("Trente-sept deux le matin"), "trente-sept et demi", mais plutôt "trente-sept" tout court, pour la température dans la véranda pendant la canicule.
"Trente-sept virgule cinq degrés", je n'ai jamais entendu mais c'est correct et "trente-sept point cinq" ne m'est pas bien français (son écriture ne l'est pas plus. C'est 37,5 et non pas 37.5) mais est peut-être utilisé dans certaines industries (?) étant donné que ça franglish pas mal au bureau.


----------



## Maître Capello

ZarLa said:


> "Trente-sept virgule cinq degrés", je n'ai jamais entendu


Pour la température ambiante, on le dit chez nous généralement sans préciser _degrés_, autrement dit _trente-sept virgule cinq_ (quoique assez rarement avec une telle valeur ! ).


----------



## Bezoard

Pour les _dixièmes_, je n'ai pas eu à les utiliser directement, n'ayant jamais dépassé les 40°C ! Mais bien sûr, on en parle parfois, par exemple comme ici :


> L'état fébrile se termine quelquefois aussi vite qu'il s'est développé ; alors la température tombe en quatre, vingt, trente heures d'un chiffre très-élevé (de 40° centigrades) dans la plupart des cas, même au-dessous de la normale (jusqu'à 36°, 35° et même jusqu'à 34° et *quelques dixièmes*)


Cours de clinique médicale: De la fièvre


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Puisque l'oral ne convainc pas, passons à l'écrit (à l'instar de Bezoard).


> Nous avons vu des cas dans lesquels, chez les tuberculeux, il fallait quinze minutes environ pour voir l’index du thermomètre s’élever de 37°,5 à *38°,2 ou 3 dixièmes*, et notre collaborateur […]
> [...]
> En une minute on atteint 36°, puis il faut 12 à 15 minutes pour que la colonne mercurielle reste stationnaire à 37° ou *37° et quelques dixièmes*.
> 
> _Gazette de Médecine et de Chirurgie_ – 1878.



Et au Canada aussi...


> [À propos d’un cas de fièvre typhoïde] « Sa température était de *38° degrés et quelques dixièmes*, et son pouls avait dépassé 100. »
> 
> _L’Union médicale du Canada_ – 1884.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'emploi de _dixièmes_ dans tous ces exemples ne me choque pas du tout parce que le nombre de dixièmes est à chaque fois *approximatif* : _et quelques dixièmes_, _et 2 ou 3 dixièmes_, etc.

N'avez-vous donc à proposer que de tels exemples ? N'auriez-vous pas par ailleurs d'exemples un peu plus récents que le XIXe siècle ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il serait de nos jours totalement inapproprié d'écrire « 37°,5 ».


----------



## Nanon

> L'infirmier civil lui remit un thermomètre [...]
> « Quarante-trois », dit-il. Et Sengle épouvanté d’avoir divulgué en le réussissant jusqu’à l’invraisemblable, son truc, ne put ne pas crier qu’il se trompait. L’autre regarda au jour de la fenêtre :
> « C’est bien cela, quarante degrés et trois dixièmes. »
> Alfred Jarry : _Les Jours et les Nuits_ (1897) - Les Jours et les Nuits – SAAJ


Plus d'un siècle après, peu importe : je dirais aussi « quarante degrés et trois dixièmes » pour ne pas dire « quarante-trois ».


----------



## Philippides

Pour ma part : 
- concernant la température d'une pièce, je n'arrive pas à imaginer un cas qui nécessiterait de préciser le nombre de dixième et j'arrondirai toujours 
- pour la température corporelle, jusqu'à 39,9, je dis trente-neuf neuf. A partir de quarante, si j'estime nécessaire de préciser, je dirai quarante virgule trois. L'utilisation des dixièmes ne me serait pas naturelle même si je comprendrais.


----------

